# Crafts I can do with my kids



## Juniper (Nov 16, 2006)

My kids are starting to get to the age where they are interested in doing crafts and projects. What are some fun projects my kids and i can do?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 21, 2006)

How old are your kids?


----------



## rain (Feb 11, 2007)

A few crafts i do with my kids:

I help them gather rocks, pieces of bark or wood, etc and let them paint designs on them

I bought a few wood shelves from yard sales and let them paint them and then hung them up in their rooms

I taught my daughter how to use the sewing machine and now (under my supervision) she can make simple projects like scrunchies, throw pillows and toys for her dog


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my favorite craft site for ideas. 
http://familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts/crafts-by-age/


----------



## copper (Feb 12, 2007)

Good link!

I like these:

http://jas.familyfun.go.com/crafts?page ... ftid=10609
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/crafts?page ... ftid=10770
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/crafts?page ... ftid=10368


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 22, 2007)

*My 100th post! LOL*

Although my daughter is only nine, she helped me make bath bombs today. I bought that meat baller and she scooped up two of them. She loved doing it. She also helped me make soap scolls as party favors. It was a lot of fun. She even documented every step!


----------

